# Pride of Ringwood Extract Recipes



## Shanta (20/3/14)

I have just harvested my first ever hop plant. Now with plenty of Pride of Ringwood cones up my sleeve I would like to use these in a extract brew. Any suggestions or recipes to share would be awesome - thanks!


----------



## carniebrew (20/3/14)

You could make a Coopers Pale Ale clone, enough extract to make around 4.5% abv, add enough PoR at 60m to get you around 28 IBU. Use Australian Ale yeast, or culture up some from the Coopers bottles.


----------



## hoppy2B (20/3/14)

50 grams of dark crystal steeped at 70 degrees for 60 minutes.
2 kilos of LDME.
50 grams of POR flowers boiled for 30 minutes.
Coopers bottle yeast.


----------



## carniebrew (20/3/14)

Batch volume? Expected ABV, IBU?


----------



## Shanta (20/3/14)

Brilliant thanks! This will be my next brew thanks again for the detailed description


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

carniebrew said:


> You could make a Coopers Pale Ale clone, enough extract to make around 4.5% abv, add enough PoR at 60m to get you around 28 IBU. Use Australian Ale yeast, or culture up some from the Coopers bottles.


+1. Add 10% wheat and you have a winner.


----------



## hoppy2B (21/3/14)

carniebrew said:


> Batch volume? Expected ABV, IBU?


If you're not aware of the AA rating of your hops it makes it a little difficult to calculate IBU exactly. I no chill and I tend to adjust my gravity to get IBU to where I want it just going on taste from one batch to another. I do that by using 2 pots and boiling approximately 10 litres in each. So I work on how much hops I wish to use and adjust everything else to suit and can get it pretty close to where I want it just through experience straight off the top of my head.

Batch volume would be around 5 Gallons but I do recommend you adjust according to how strong you want it.


----------



## hoppy2B (21/3/14)

Thought it worth mentioning that it should come out around 40 IBU or just over, assuming you are doing a typical small boil of a couple of litres and chilling, which is what most people do and hence what I would consider the default. That's with an alpha rating of 9% and a boil gravity of 1.040

If that is too bitter then knock your boil gravity up to 1.050


----------



## flymanor (21/3/14)

i just brewed a brewers choice koziusco clone with extract (mt cozzie ti think), which used POR and galaxy. very pleased with the result. Well worth a go if you're a fan of the beer.


----------



## Shanta (23/3/14)

flymanor said:


> i just brewed a brewers choice koziusco clone with extract (mt cozzie ti think), which used POR and galaxy. very pleased with the result. Well worth a go if you're a fan of the beer.


Can you please share this recipe or post a link to it - ta!


----------



## Shanta (23/3/14)

hoppy2B said:


> 50 grams of dark crystal steeped at 70 degrees for 60 minutes.
> 2 kilos of LDME.
> 50 grams of POR flowers boiled for 30 minutes.
> Coopers bottle yeast.


After reading this thread again I notice the large boil time for the grain.
I've only ever steeped my grain in a extract brew for 20mins @ 70 degrees . Is the 60min steep essential as it does seem long to try to hold the temp at 70?


----------



## carniebrew (24/3/14)

It's only steeping, not mashing, so just chuck it in hot water for however long you think it takes to steep the goodness out of it. Give it a couple of rinses with hot water to be sure then chuck it.


----------



## Shanta (24/3/14)

Great thanks. For a 6 litre boil I usually steep with 3 litres @ 70 degrees for 20mins and the rinse that through with another 3 litres also @ 70. Then bring to a boil.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/3/14)

POR is not really a hop suitable for high IBU beers. I would keep it under 40Ibu.


----------



## hoppy2B (25/3/14)

Shanta said:


> After reading this thread again I notice the large boil time for the grain.
> I've only ever steeped my grain in a extract brew for 20mins @ 70 degrees . Is the 60min steep essential as it does seem long to try to hold the temp at 70?


I don't know, I've always just steeped for 60 minutes. I drop it in at 70 degrees and walk away. It shouldn't really matter if the temp drops 10 degrees in that time. If you normally steep for 20 minutes and are happy then that should be fine.


----------



## hoppy2B (25/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> POR is not really a hop suitable for high IBU beers. I would keep it under 40Ibu.


Yeah you're probably right Duc stu. I thought when I made the above suggestion it might be a bit high. I didn't work out the IBU prior to suggesting it. 

Generally it needs a good 30 minute boil to be any good too. But if you do boil it for 30 minutes it will even make a good wheat beer. The only time I use it late is for darker beers like porter/nut brown ale, in which case it gives an oakey kind of flavour. Which is to say it tastes like the beer has been barrel aged.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/14)

POR is a great hop when used properly.


----------



## flymanor (9/4/14)

hi mate,

sorry for late reply. link for mt cozzie
http://brewerschoice.com.au/mt-cozzie-pale-ale/

hope you like, didn't last long in the keg for me!


----------

